# Highline Bridge rework with GMM



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know, but I have spring fever, why wait till summer to work on the RR.
Last few years I had the Garden metal Models piers in use on the Highline. But I have always wanted steel supports. I don't think they will be coming out with them soon. SO!!!









I cut a 35" piece into 3rds and am building the steel supports for them.
which will make the bridge 15ft long.









My welding is not that great but its fun and strong!!!!HHHHEEEEE

I wish I had a different location and a longer deeper place to install it.
Besides, if Dan From Eagle Wing would come out with sets of these that fit 12" bridge units , He could sale a bunch.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Those supports look like they will hold a ton, not just a 1:29 ton but 1:1, nice work! What kind of welder MIG, TIG?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The kind that has a wire coming out of its hand like pointy thingy, but no gas. it gets hot.. 
Over the last couple years ,the weather has been hard on this area.









And I have not liked the looks of this retainer wall that gets into photos every so often.









So after it dries out before the rainy season I want to build a block retainer wall then cover it with rocks as below.








this area has been in for over 7 years and NO,,(0) problems.

I like the standing the stones up look in photos and the concrete behind supports it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that pretty bad Marty not knowing what kind of welder you have.







Gee I think I'll come to your place and sell you crow bar.







Later RJD


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Who makes the plate girders (I think that's what you call the "sides" of the bridge) you're using?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That will be a great looking bridge when you're done Marty!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As usual Marty, you are an inspiration to the rest of us! I look forward to seeing it in Sept.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Manco on 02/19/2009 5:32 PM
Who makes the plate girders (I think that's what you call the "sides" of the bridge) you're using? 

The inicials are GMM which I think is Garden Metal Models. You can find them in Garden Railways Magazine.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Manco on 02/19/2009 5:32 PM
Who makes the plate girders (I think that's what you call the "sides" of the bridge) you're using? 
Here's the link to their we site.

*Garden Metal Models Inc.*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I could not get onto the computer yesterday very well. 
last night was nice until the wind came up. 








Had all the lights on a raking up dang sticks.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't seem to post. test quick reply


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you lost it Marty.







Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's having forum problems. We're working on it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just blank!!! I can't post or edit threads. Just quick reply works. I think someone put a curse on me...sniff snifff... BARK.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, double check your settings on your anti-virus/firewall. This happened to me last month when my CA software updated itself and changed some of the settings! - the full edit screen didn't work, only quick reply... 
-Ray


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I've never known Marty to stutter before.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray 
I looked and ran a fun scan last night. My wife may try to look it over tonight. 

woow even edit.

Heres the 1/3s added








I moved the support shoes over about 1/4" onto the center beam to keep them even. It was the simplest way.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW five months later I can finish this thread. 
I guess I went the wrong way around the RR reworking the landscaping. 








Last shot will be a train on it. 
I love this product, WELL worth the money...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I too like the steel one better. I am thining of pulling out my concrete ones and putting in Steel. I got several pictures of different designes. I think will use 1/2 in angles and flats rather than the 3/4 I have been using as it makes it look Dainty? No not Dainty, Delacate? No can't say delacate, Fragile? No not that either. Any way the real ones look like they cant hold of anything but they do. 
So that is the look I am going for. 

Pssssst 26 days till you know what


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Spindly, maybe?


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

That's great Marty. Looks wonderful!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*BOY MARTY THAT LOOK GREAT...NICE WORK...I set up a couple bowls of Ice Cream for both of us to look over the work you done and after you fig. out how to post it.. but yours started to melt so I ate it.. Sorry.







*


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Wonderful bridge, Marty ! I would be so interesting to building its.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Great look Marty. Rocks and bridge sure dress up the area. 

Dave


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of our clubers came by this morning to help clean up and move dirt on the forgotten back side. 
I'm need to get a photo tomorrow. really cleaned up good and should be easier to mow . Everyone was tired but we still had time to run trains.


----------

